# Whiteface, Lake Placid



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Me and my friends are planning a weekend trip here for the first time.

Anyone know where we should stay? how are the conditions there? is it worth it?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

there are numerous places to stay that are nice in town, which is 12 miles from Wilmington where Whiteface is located, i would stay in town if you plan to stay for days that way you can walk everywhere, theres a variety of places to stay to fit your budget, its a very quaint strip in town but they do have a GAP, Bass & EMS Mountain Sports, i love it there, its not trashed at all, just do some looking online, i could rattle a few places off but it all depends how fancy u wanna get

conditions ... tallest resort in ny, cold, can be icy ... dont expect any western POW ... but man do they have some loooong groomers to ride, from the top it can take ypu a half hour of regular riding to get to the bottom .... not a ton of park features but some ... the last chairlift to the top is like another world, especially when you toss in some fog ... they have slides too (lift serviced backcountry), but they open only in spring when the snowpack has become deep enough

is it worth it - yes ... if you want to visit NY, i cant think of a better village/resort combo ... slopeside lodging in NY is an oxymoron, its not like VT with houses and condos slopeside or at the base .... so to stay and play in NY, go Whiteface! not to mention its the only Snowboarding US Open stop in the east


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

whiteface is my favorite resort, and lake placid is my favorite town. stay at the golden arrow lodge, its really nice and affordable. the town runs a free shuttle to the mountain so you dont even have to drive. theres so much to do in lake placid its outrageous.

the mountain is incredible. its huge. there are steeps, glades, hidden cliffs, and the park is really good, there just isnt much documentation of it. theres a really fun blue route from the top to bottom thats over 3 miles long. the views are really good too(you can see stowe and all of the high peaks).

highly reccomended.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i love that blue route, my calves are on fire by the end of it


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> whiteface is my favorite resort, and lake placid is my favorite town. stay at the golden arrow lodge, its really nice and affordable. the town runs a free shuttle to the mountain so you dont even have to drive. theres so much to do in lake placid its outrageous.
> 
> the mountain is incredible. its huge. there are steeps, glades, hidden cliffs, and the park is really good, there just isnt much documentation of it. theres a really fun blue route from the top to bottom thats over 3 miles long. the views are really good too(you can see stowe and all of the high peaks).
> 
> highly reccomended.


do you know if the golden arrow has any stay and ski packages?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

not sure. call and ask. i would think most places do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

the willkommen hof! its a bed and breakfast that is amazing! it has a sauna, a hottub outside, a jucuzzi tub in your room and a loft so you can have 4 to a room! i went there twice last year and stayed there both times. its about 5 minutes from the mountain, you can also walk to a resturant down the street! the owner is a friendly man who cooks some good breakfast, basically its just all around a warm and inciting place, much better than a hotel room! and to get to all the fun stuff in lake placid its only about a 15 minute drive, but the most important thing is that its close to the mountain!!!


----------

